

Craigslist folks answers questions about how Craigslist works - alaskamiller
http://freakonomics.blogs.nytimes.com/2007/10/10/here-are-the-answers-to-your-craigslist-questions/

======
davidw
I know a guy who works there. Says the code is kind of a mess, but isn't that
always the way it is?

------
adrianwaj
Jim Buckmaster is a legend.

